# PHP mysql_fetch_array() SHOW COLUMNS FROM table



## MedicHere (4. Aug 2010)

Hi,

in welcher Art erhalte ich die Informationen wenn ich mysql_query(SHOW COLUMNS FROM 

) ausführe? Kann ich die auch mit mysql_fetch_array() abrufen? Gibt es dann nur einen Datensatz, also einen ein-Dimensionales Array was pro Feld, eine Bezeichnung einer Spalte, von Links nach rechts, enthält oder wird je Bezeichnung ein Datensatz verwendet? Falls lesteres, ist es dann kein array oder doch und der Wert immer nur im Feld 0 ([0]) ?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2010)

was soll denn mysql_fetch_array() sein, PHP? 
in einem Java-Forum gefragt ohne speziellen Hinweis?

was spricht dagegen, die Query auszuführen und sich genau anzuschauen, was zurückkommt?


----------



## MedicHere (4. Aug 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> was soll denn mysql_fetch_array() sein, PHP?
> in einem Java-Forum gefragt ohne speziellen Hinweis?
> 
> was spricht dagegen, die Query auszuführen und sich genau anzuschauen, was zurückkommt?



Wie soll ich es mir anschauen, wenn ich nicht weiß auf welche weise es kommt? Es könnte sein, das je ein Column-Bezeichnung ein Datensatzabruf nötig ist. Dann müsste ich eine schleife bilden und weiß dann immer noch nicht ob es dann je Datensatz ein array ist, ob die Bezeichnung dann im Feld[0] des jeweiligen Arrys steht oder wo anders oder es kein Array ist, sondern nur noch ein String.

Oder je eine Column-Bezeichnung ist in einem Feld eines Arrays, was ich komplett bei einem einzigen Datensatzabruf erhalte.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2010)

tja, das ist die Java-Sicht, egal was eine Methode an Rückgabewert liefert, man kann es immer prüfen, ob ein Array oder sonstwas vorliegt, für die enthaltenen Elemente genauso,
von API-Beschreibung ganz zu schweigen

da du nicht widersprichst, gehe ich davon aus dass es sich um PHP handelt und editiere den Titel,
ob du nicht in einem PHP-Forum besser aufgehoben überlasse ich dir, ich kann nichts weiter dazu sagen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Aug 2010)

MedicHere hat gesagt.:


> Ausbrobieren bei PHP ist so eine Sache, da es eine Parsingsprache ist, wo sich erst dann beim Einsatz zeigt ob es funktioniert. Also warum vornerein auf verdacht coden mit der Gefahr fehlerhaft zu coden?



Der Fall also wieder -.- ... klick mich


----------



## MedicHere (4. Aug 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Der Fall also wieder -.- ... klick mich



Sehr sehr sehr schlaue Antwort!!!! Wiklich TOP!!! Man findet sogar was: PHP: mysql_list_fields - Manual

Nur leider leider, wird da nicht erklärt, in welcher Struktierung, die Column-Bezeichnungen bei einer mysql_fetch_array ausführung ankommen.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2010)

Da der Thread rein gar nix mit Java zu tun hat (und darum geht es in diesem Forum)
*verschoben*


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2010)

vielleicht hilft es noch, den Befehl SHOW COLUMNS FROM 

 in einem normalen SQL-Tool einzutippen,
da sieht man doch, welche Spalten kommen und wieviele Einträge


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Aug 2010)

MedicHere hat gesagt.:


> Sehr sehr sehr schlaue Antwort!!!! Wiklich TOP!!! Man findet sogar was: PHP: mysql_list_fields - Manual
> 
> Nur leider leider, wird da nicht erklärt, in welcher Struktierung, die Column-Bezeichnungen bei einer mysql_fetch_array ausführung ankommen.



Schade, dachte wir kriegen dich los, wenn du merkst, dass es für PHP sogar PHP-*FOREN* gibt. Jz hast du schon eine ausführliche API und bist dir wohl immernoch zu Schade für es einfach auszuprobieren....Hast du jz vor jede Codezeile hier zu posten und uns darüber philosophieren zu lassen?!


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2010)

jz ist eine neue coole Abkürzung?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Aug 2010)

nope nutze ich schon ewig: jz = jetzt

manche sachen gewöhnt man sich im schriftlichen einfach an  genauso wie iwo,iwie,iwer,...


----------



## MedicHere (4. Aug 2010)

OMG!

Es wird doch garantiert einen geben der schon mal den SQL Befehl "SHOW COLUMNS FROM table" oder so ähnlich ausgeführt hat und das auch mit mysql_query bzw. mysql_fetch_array, der mir sagen kann, in welcher Strukturierung die Columns-Bezeichnungen zurück kommen. Alles andere ist abwägig und unangebracht, genauso wie Gott: GAME OVER ABGEORDNETER


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2010)

nun, beim dem Ton ist der Thread jetzt geschlossen und du musst ewig auf deine Erkenntnis warten


----------

